
Finally, a (Properly) Free Web UI for Apache Kafka - ekoutanov
https://github.com/obsidiandynamics/kafdrop
======
rickette
Looks neat. I also want to point out KafkaHQ
([https://github.com/tchiotludo/kafkahq](https://github.com/tchiotludo/kafkahq))
which is another FOSS web interface for Kafka. Happy user of KafkaHQ here.

~~~
tchiotludo
Thanks @rickette for pointing it ! Always proud to see people suggesting my
work !

